# Lumbar Facet Injections/Depo-Medrol question



## kreittinger (Aug 17, 2012)

.....The skin and subcutaneous tissues overlaying the bilateral facet joints at L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1 were infiltrated with 1% Lidocaine with sodium bicarb, 3 ml......The joints were then injected with 0.5% Bupivacaine, 4 ml, and Depo-Medrol 80mg/2ml.....

According the above section, what quantity of Depo-Medrol would you bill? Is he injecting 80 mg into each of the joints, or 80 mg total?

Thanks so much for help!


----------



## aaron.lucas (Aug 17, 2012)

to be honest, based on what you have here, I dont think it's specific enough to bill either.  can you provide more of the op note?  the documentation should say whether or not it was into each joint.  also, the dosage is actually written as a concentration, and says 80mg per 2ml, so you wouldn't know what to bill unless you knew how many ml of solution were injected into each joint.  so if it was 80mg/2ml, and only 1ml was injected, you would only be able to bill 40mg.  does that help?


----------

